# Programm in jar packen



## mille (27. November 2005)

hallo!

 angenommen ich hätte ein typisches hallo welt programm

 hallowelt.java

```
class hallowelt{
  
  public static void main(String[] arg){
  
  System.out.println("Hallo welt!");
  }}
```
 
 Dieses Programm compiliere ich zu einer hallowelt.class datei.

 Nun möchte ich diese Datei in eine Jar datei packen um diese weiterzugeben, damit andere mittels
 "java -jar hallowelt.jar" das Programm ausführen können.

 Laut einem Javabuch muss ich dazu: "jar -cfvm hallowelt.jar *.*" machen um alle Dateien im entsprechenden Verzeichnis, in dem ich mich gerade mit der Console befinde, zu packen.

 Allerdings kommtb eim ausführen mit der "java -jar" Zeile immer ein Fehler "invalid or corrupt jarfile" .... Wieso das? Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## MasterHimself (27. November 2005)

Also das cfvm steht für
c = neues Archiv
f = Name wird mitgegeben
v = Statusmeldung
m = manifest datei wird mitgegeben

Manifest ist keine angegeben,  also wird die nicht mitgepackt!
also schreibst du eine datei manifest.mf mit mainclass eintrag (" Main-class:HalloWelt ") auf HalloWelt und packst das Archiv mit  "jar cfvm HalloWelt.jar manifest.mf *.*"

Grüße Master


----------

